# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Escaping Crickets

## slimninj4

I have a small cricket keeper that I keep about 15-20 crickets a time in there.  Replacing every 7-10 days.  They keep escaping!!. I have taped the holes on the side now but sometimes one or two will get out.    Finally They excape my 18x12x12 frog habitat.  I guess they are squeezing through the area where the top lip is.  How can I seal this.  They are escaping before the frog can eat dinner.  :Frown:

----------


## guilletto

It happend me too! Then I put fiberglass at the top. If necessary, put saran wrap!


> I have a small cricket keeper that I keep about 15-20 crickets a time in there.  Replacing every 7-10 days.  They keep escaping!!. I have taped the holes on the side now but sometimes one or two will get out.    Finally They excape my 18x12x12 frog habitat.  I guess they are squeezing through the area where the top lip is.  How can I seal this.  They are escaping before the frog can eat dinner.

----------


## demon amphibians

its inevitable crickets will escape no matter how secure of an enclosure you have. Even if you prevent them from escaping from your frog tank and the cricket keeper they will get away when you attempt to feed them off. The bad thing is they can live in your house with out problems.

----------


## Carlos

After using both the small and large cricket keepers I got rid of them and just keep them in a medium size ExoTerra breeding box with 1/2 egg carton box and two trays (1 for water, 1 for food).  No escapes and cricket death losses have diminished!

If ExoTerra type habitat they are probably escaping from vent holes on top back.  You can use terrarium moss to fill and block exit to that area.  Good luck  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Lija

I'm just taping those holes :Smile:   and keeping mine in a plastic bin

----------


## bill

if you use a glass bowl about 3" high to feed your frogs with (place crickets in bowl), you should be able to cut down on the amount of escapees from your enclosure.

----------


## elery

i use a container which is around 25 cm high, round cheap one , i popped holes in the top , and none seem to get out. even when i'm picking through them for the smallest ones they cant climb the sides, some try jump but they cant seem to make the leap. i put a egg carter in it also.

i only feed my frogs in a container with holes in it,also , only cause i read that crickets can hurt your frogs in set free in their enclosure, im not sure if this is true but  i did not want to take any chances. 
but at the same time, i have to disturbed my babies every evening to offer them food. which i do not like also,  
id lvoe to know how others go about feeding time, and if crickets do in fact hurt lil frogs.

----------


## paul3col

Crickets are experts at escaping, they will get out no matter what. Once you change to large crix your problem will be over as they are lazy and useless jumpers.

----------


## slimninj4

fixed the issue. I put temporary suran wrap at the holes up top.  Now none can leave,. For a more robust perm solution I will either use electrical tape or some expanding foam stuff.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

I have used Bills small glass bowl trick for a long time now with my WTF's  
And it works great. 

But it too some time for the frog  to learn to go from the top of the bowl. 
I found a colored glass bowl and that solved that problem. 

It was kinda funny to watch the frog figure it out the hard way LOL

----------


## Patsy

I keep my crickets in an old 10 gallon tank with a metal mesh lid on top. No escapes there since they can't climb the glass. With the exo-tera tank if you aren't using the holes in the back for anything close the openings, there is a little slider that covers the holes. Then cover them with a strong tape, like packing tape to seal it up. I use the glass bowl trick too but occasionally the frogs get a little nuts and there are crickets being flung all over the place.

----------


## Louis Charles Bruckner

How do you keep them from climbing the silicone beads in the corners?

----------


## Patsy

They never get up very far without falling.

----------


## Lynn

Some help for - keeping crickets

http://www.frogforum.net/food-feeder...-crickets.html

 :Butterfly:

----------


## slimninj4

Lots of good responses. I do keep a few crickets in the cricket keeper.  Those do not escape now that I taped the two big holes on the sides.  To resolve them escaping the tank, I put suran wrap on the top.  Then I throw 10 in there for the week.  I put some lettuce and apple so they can eat and stay alive before they get chowed down by the frog.  They do love to sit upside down on the top but the frog jumps up and get them.  good exercise for him.

----------


## Heather

I do the same as Sasha...10 gallon tank with the metal screen lid. No escapees unless I let some out when tapping the egg carton over my cup. 

I use the glass bowl method for feeding all of my tree frogs and my gecko. Works great and then you'll know how many they've eaten.

----------


## slimninj4

What do you guys mean by the glass bowl method?  Are you taking the legs off the crickets or killing them before feeding to the frog? If you put the in a bowl don't they jump out?

----------


## JMDaniels

> I have a small cricket keeper that I keep about 15-20 crickets a time in there.  Replacing every 7-10 days.  They keep escaping!!. I have taped the holes on the side now but sometimes one or two will get out.    Finally They excape my 18x12x12 frog habitat.  I guess they are squeezing through the area where the top lip is.  How can I seal this.  They are escaping before the frog can eat dinner.


Just wondering, are you using "Lee's Kricket Keeper"?   That keeper is terrible and is well known for having crickets escape all the time, which is why I'm just wondering.  I would of course recommend that you move your crickets into a different container.  If you can get a small aquarium or fish bowl with a screen lid, that would be perfect.

----------


## slimninj4

> Just wondering, are you using "Lee's Kricket Keeper"?   That keeper is terrible and is well known for having crickets escape all the time, which is why I'm just wondering.  I would of course recommend that you move your crickets into a different container.  If you can get a small aquarium or fish bowl with a screen lid, that would be perfect.




sorry about the slow reply.  Yea I am using Lee Cricket Keeper.  Right now I have it fixed so they are not escaping.

----------


## Carlos

> What do you guys mean by the glass bowl method?  Are you taking the legs off the crickets or killing them before feeding to the frog? If you put the in a bowl don't they jump out?


Glass is too slippery and crickets can't get out, no need to take legs off or kill them  :Smile:  .

----------


## SweetApples

I have crickets living in the basement and I've never brought any crickets here or tried to keep them in tanks. If I tried to raise crickets, I wouldn't even notice if they escaped because I hear them in the basement chirping all the time.

----------

